# Cat lover in Houston, TX



## Ginkgo100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello all,

New user here. I've had cats almost all my life (except for while I was at university and later living in no-pets apartments). Currently I have two, a Siamese mix female named Agate (blue point/white) and a DSH male named Topaz (orange tabby). All of my cats are indoor only and spayed/neutered.

I also have four kids (ages 6 months - 10 years) and a husband. No other pets.

I have a background in animal science and in the past, I have kept freshwater aquariums, parakeets and parrots, and even a snake. I've worked in animal control and as an aquarium biologist. I'm the person all my friends call when they have a question about an animal—especially a cat! But sometimes I have questions too, which is why I am joining this forum! :catsm

By the way, does anybody know how to upload an avatar picture? There is no option to upload a file on the "Avatar" link on the control panel.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Ginkgo! Welcome aboard!! You sound like you have a very full house! Pictures please!
Sharon


----------



## Ginkgo100 (Jan 21, 2015)

I post all my kid pictures on Facebook, so I use my Instagram just for pics of my cats. Here are a few:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Ginkgo100! Agate and Topaz are beautiful! 

I actually don't remember how to do the avatar pic.  Let me see if I can figure it out.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

When I go to "Edit Avatar," it gives the option of not using one or using a custom one. If you choose custom, you should see the option to either link to a website or upload a file.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh hey, Welcome, Gingko! 
Hope you get that avatar uploaded. Took me forever to figure it out and get the details as I'd like them to be.
Your two kitties, Agate & Topaz are sure adorable! I love the first pic of Agate! I assume, though, the 3rd picture of her is the correct coloring since you mentioned she's a blue point? She looks more brown/tan in the fist picture, but still, you got lucky with your 2 pretty cats!


----------



## Ginkgo100 (Jan 21, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> Your two kitties, Agate & Topaz are sure adorable! I love the first pic of Agate! I assume, though, the 3rd picture of her is the correct coloring since you mentioned she's a blue point? She looks more brown/tan in the fist picture, but still, you got lucky with your 2 pretty cats!


Haha, yes, the last picture is closer to her actual coloration. Since these are straight off my Instagram account, the filter changed the coloration in the first one. :cat


----------

